# Ridgid K-60 heads



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Time to order some cable acessories

Anybody have a few suggestions for the types of heads you prefer to use in different situations for your K-60 machines?

We've pretty much only used the standard heads supplied with the machine and they work great but I'd like to try some others.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

2' piece of broken cable bent on the end.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

The reverse auger


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> The reverse auger



:laughing:


----------

